# New Bucephalandra



## CP77 (Aug 5, 2011)

New bucephalandra from East Borneo

]*1. BS-1[*/COLOR]




























*2. BS-2*




























*3. BS-3*


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

One day bucephs will be common in the US... selling for $3-8 each. One day...


----------

